# Hydrogen peroxide damaged java moss - will it recover?



## Hidden Walrus (Oct 2, 2012)

I recently found my java moss growing tufts of black brush algae, so I immediately removed the clumps from the tank and treated them overnight in a solution of one teaspoon hydrogen peroxide and 1 gallon water.

It killed about half the algae, so three days later I pulled the clumps again and treated with 1 1/2 teaspoons hydrogen peroxide to a gallon overnight.

This time it killed the algae but it also bleached the moss. Ir is very pale, but still green, except at the very base where it attaches to the driftwood. Will it grow new green leaves again, or is it dying?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

You left the moss in in the hydrogen peroxide for way too long. You should have only left it in for a few minutes at most then given it a quick rinse.

It will eventually grow back if it isn't too damaged. Though, two prolonged treatments might have cooked it. You'll just have to wait and see if it recovers.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

It should recover, you will know soon, it will get worse quickly if it is going to die.


----------



## Hidden Walrus (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks. It came back already. Lots of new growth starting from the bleached parts.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

That's good!!


----------

